# LFTS 11/23/19



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Last morning sit for me in da western UP. HAD A wide 3 1/2 yr old 6 point at 20 yards last evening but hoping he makes it to next year. Still holding out on a couple better bucks for my last tag. Good luck gents


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Have a 9am appointment so couldn’t hit the woods. So live from the door wall with the 450 watching my apple trees and field behind the house. GL all will be out tonight!


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Ionia county with my 11yr old daughter (the shooter unless something is to far out) and my 10 yr old niece (her first time out)


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Public land Newaygo co. Using my climber dropped my flash light still on position so everyone knows there is someone here that really wants to mark his spot


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m in a different shack than yesterday. SW wind and 24*. Good luck everyone. Light enough to see but no deer to look at. 

Did you guys notice the moon earlier?


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Back at it this morning in Gratiot County. Still looking over 40 acres of corn yet. Quick sit last night revealed two bucks in an all out fight that lasted 10 minutes. Couldn’t tell what they were as it was getting dark and they were a ways off. Hope they come a little closer today for a better look. Good luck to all.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I take that back. First 2 deer is crossing the plot. You have to love the second week of deer camp in the UP.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I take that back. First 2 deer is crossing the plot. You have to love the second week of deer camp in the UP. 

Revised again. 4 deer all bald.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Left the comfort of the warm bed to get out back. A little crunchy, so I walked a quietly as I could...and still managed to kick up some deer...Ugh.

Miss the snow we had last week.

Calm & 21 degrees in St. Clair County...Good Luck!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Craves said:


> Left the comfort of the warm bed to get out back. A little crunchy, so I walked a quietly as I could...and still managed to kick up some deer...Ugh.
> 
> Miss the snow we had last week.
> 
> ...


Why leave the bed? Just pop the screen out of the window and stuff the woodstove full









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

If you hunt off Mast Rd. Just north of north territorial in dexter you are very fortunate to have an absolute stud still running around to hunt! I mean an absolute beast! I almost hit him driving. He was yuge!!! He crosses Mast rd from east to west heading towards that pond it looks like. It was right here if you hunt there and I have your attention. If you live there and want to keep him out of your flowers I’m available to come get him!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

4 does and 2 fawns now. The last doe is feeding along with watching her back trail. 

Good cell coverage right now. Clear skies makes a difference.


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

Back at it north Livingston co no shots no deer yet weird year for me. Change that one deer 600 yards out in the neighbors corn field


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Good luck all! Just got done walking the dog. What a beautiful morning! Not hunting today, kids have a bible quiz competition all day. Just walking out the door. Shoot a biggun today!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Mannnnn is it crunchy out here in sw antrim.


Very crunchy here too. Funny thing about this muck ground, as it freezes it actually squeezes the water out, leaving all these curly reverse icicles coming up out of the ground. 

Very quiet with all the water in the surface from Thursdays rain

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m in a different shack than yesterday. SW wind and 24*. Good luck everyone. Light enough to see but no deer to look at.
> 
> Did you guys notice the moon earlier?


Ha, colder here than in the UP, 22*

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Why leave the bed? Just pop the screen out of the window and stuff the woodstove full
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not much for box blinds, I still like sitting in the tree. As I get older, the cold does seem to wear on me a little more though.

Watched a couple of turkeys come off the roost from one of those big pines in my picture a little while ago.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I could hear one, kinda tough to see in this cover. Gotta have em walk in on a lane. Note the orange in the lower right corner, left courtesy of the trespassers last weekend. 










Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Good morning everyone! Been in the blind for an hour and a half, getting a couple hour hunt in before work. Had a doe bedded about 7 yards from this window as I opened it, didn't bother her. She eventually got up and fed for a while, but decided to slowly move on about 15 minutes before shooting light. I already have one doe in the freezer, hoping for some antlers... But also have an itchy trigger finger and another doe tag. Need to test out this Savage 450BM and 1 week left to do it!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice morning so far, not the kind you want to be late too. Only heard 1 shot, very odd for Saturday in my area. Good luck.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Beautiful Morning wanted to go but Lake City Craft Show was today and I wouldn't miss it for anything


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Well this am was a bust! Wife is out doing the craft show thing,but has informed me she is taking the 44 and she will show me how it's done this afternoon! 
I hope she is right!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

crossneyes said:


> Well this am was a bust! Wife is out doing the craft show thing,but has informed me she is taking the 44 and she will show me how it's done this afternoon!
> I hope she is right!!


I find just so much fabulous stuff


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Big CC said:


> Lab was one day off....today was the day!! Pics to follow


Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

SSW wind is just terrible for all of my stands, so it was a sleep in day after getting out both morning and night yesterday.
Plus I have venison to grind later day and I can do that drinking beer and watching football so it looks like today is a wash.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Big CC said:


> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460483
> 
> Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


WOW...... Congrats again !!!!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Big CC said:


> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460483
> 
> Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


Wow, what a buck. Congrats Big CC
Time for a few cocktails after that!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Big CC said:


> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460483
> 
> Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


Damn that's a great buck!! Congrats


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Buddy of mine got these both in Grayling, not bad for outside of the NW12. The six pointer this morning and the other last Saturday morning


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Big CC said:


> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460483
> 
> Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


Hope it's going on wall lol congratulations


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Big CC said:


> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460483
> 
> Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


WOW!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Got it done this morning in Indiana!
I couldn't get away to make it to the U.P. this year, but I am beyond happy with this!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Today's entertainment.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> SSW wind is just terrible for all of my stands, so it was a sleep in day after getting out both morning and night yesterday.
> Plus I have venison to grind later day and I can do that drinking beer and watching football so it looks like today is a wash.


Sounds like a rough day ahead! Enjoy!!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

3 more does before I called it. Breakfast and some leaf raking before the evening hunt.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Some really nice bucks hitting the ground. Headed out soon to place a camera on some land that I bow hunt to see what is still around for December.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Big CC said:


> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460483
> 
> Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


My word! I guess sometimes it's ok to be wrong, eh? Nice job. Congrats in the MONSTER!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Leaving tomorrow for a quick 4 day cruise with the family so trying to get all the chores done in time for an evening hunt. Will be back in the woods for sure on Friday!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> ...kids have a bible quiz competition all day.


Give 'em this one NTCPA...

"Out of the eater, something to eat. Out of the strong, something sweet."

Do they know it?


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Swampdog467 said:


> I could hear one, kinda tough to see in this cover. Gotta have em walk in on a lane. Note the orange in the lower right corner, left courtesy of the trespassers last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 460411
> 
> ...


Had some of those last weekend myself. They didn't leave orange but they did leave a gut pile


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

42 degrees and very calm for the last sit of my 2019 UP firearms hunt here in Menominee county. Hopefully my back holds up for a few hours and my buck strolls through. Allready looking forward to being back on December 7 for muzzy or as it is here this year (extended firearms season). Good luck tonight to everyone hunting and be safe Hope all the kids who are hunting tonight have a great time and eat lots of candy.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 460627
> 
> 10pt toying with me


Green light take him out


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

mbrewer said:


> That post strikes me as out of bounds.


I could have easily hit the gas instead of the brakes and he would have been in the back of my wrecked truck! I locked them up and he was between me and a white fence. I rolled down the window and did the “meh”. He stood there like a statue and let me stare him down for a good 20 seconds before he jumped the fence. He was an incredible buck! It was pretty awesome. I wouldn’t intentionally hit any deer. But man was it close! I think it would have been a bummer to smoke a beautiful buck like that. I didn’t see him until it was almost too late. Very close call and he was a beast so my truck would have been totaled! He breathed on my bumper!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> Why is that? Giving someone a heads up they have a huge buck still alive to hunt. Being a week into gun season I would love to know my target buck was still alive and I would thank the guy for the heads up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure you would feel the same way if that was your hunting property and you knew the buck was alive and some random just dropped the pin for it on a public forum.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Ive got a combine working couple hundred yards west of me. Ill be on full alert the rest of the evening.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Been out for a while for the evening hunt.

37 degrees and calm in St. Clair County...Good Luck!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Rookie.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bowhunt said:


> Not sure you would feel the same way if that was your hunting property and you knew the buck was alive and some random just dropped the pin for it on a public forum.


It’s all private land around there. No state land. I’m not sure how it would matter. I’m sure guys are lining up to trespass...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> It’s all private land around there. No state land. I’m not sure how it would matter. I’m sure guys are lining up to trespass...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People get dropped off n trespass alot more than u think especially when a big buck is involved


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tryin2 said:


> People get dropped off n trespass alot more than u think especially when a big buck is involved


I would welcome the trespasser. If I caught him he just might end up gutted and buried in the back forty... Could be the last time he got dropped off anywhere...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Big CC said:


> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460483
> 
> Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


Man that’s a great buck! Congratulations!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 460627
> 
> 10pt toying with me


I Can't wait to see what you will shoot Randy! Good luck ! 

CONGRATS to those that scored, hope to see more


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Munching on starburst watching Michigan game. Only heard one shot.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

2 does just moved through, could’ve taken either, but they were looking back and I want to save the antlerless tag for now. Happy to see them moving an hour before sunset.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

johnhunter247 said:


> Awesome man! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

RMH said:


> Rookie.
> View attachment 460647
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Munching on starburst watching Michigan game. Only heard one shot.
> View attachment 460651


 Little better view Dedgoose and a nice spread of food on the stadium patio


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

riverman said:


> View attachment 460661
> Little better view Dedgoose and a nice spread of food on the stadium patio


Jealous went to the IU game last year. Have fun


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hoytman5 said:


> Nicely done. Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Been after this one all bow season and tonight he made his final mistake ! Shot him with my dad's '06 and field dressed him with his Marble hunting knife !


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Looks like she may have been hit by a car in the past? She didn't appear injured.

A friend of mine found a freshly killed 4pt on his lease tonight on his way out to the stand. Shot in the neck from the road. He called the DNR and they came to sit on it. Guess who showed up trying to claim their deer at the same time as the DNR! Hopefully they hit them with every fine possible!


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

up520 said:


> View attachment 460423
> 
> Hoping to get it done NW Indiana - but it’s not da UP
> 
> ...












Got it done- first in the freezer since 2015 
What a drought 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Had an encounter today with my least favorite part of deer hunting and being in the woods. Found a tick.........hate these things


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

up520 said:


> View attachment 460767
> 
> 
> Got it done- first in the freezer since 2015
> ...


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Nice deer killed today. Congrats to all who had success, with or without a gut pile!


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Don’tgoenough said:


> Which team is he playing for? That way most of us can root for him. My local team got knocked out by Nouvel 2 weeks ago in D8 district finals. I had my wife buy me a Midland NOAA weather band, radio and flashlight combo last weekend so I could listen to games from the blind. Hopefully he’s playing for Kingsley as that’s who I have been pulling for since the playoffs started but have no ties to it. Pewamo won last night in marquette and will most likely meet Jackson Lumen Christi in the finals for D7. Would like to see Ubly take down Beal City today and meet up with Reading in the D8 finals. I don’t see anyone stopping Muskegon in D3. Sorry to ramble but I’m a high school football junkie and may just go to ford fields next weekend just to watch good football.


He plays for Almont and they are headed to Ford Field next weekend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 460749
> 
> I’m tagged out. Bittersweet. I’ll be doe hunting for the remainder.
> Congrats to all that scored today!


Nice!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Found her after about 200 yards crossed the creek twice and up 2 steep hills. The stamina of these animals are amazing.


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

Hunting a stand overlooking a field right behind my buddy, and ended up calling him to let him know one was headed his way. He nailed him and he didn't run more than 35 yards


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

fxtrppr said:


> Hunting a stand overlooking a field right behind my buddy, and ended up calling him to let him know one was headed his way. He nailed him and he didn't run more than 35 yards


He shoot it with a cannon?


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

fxtrppr said:


> Hunting a stand overlooking a field right behind my buddy, and ended up calling him to let him know one was headed his way. He nailed him and he didn't run more than 35 yards


Congrats. I'm guessing that his buck bomb went off when he threw it. There must have been some defective ones and I'm glad he got a good one.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You guys stacked deer up like cordwood today. Congrats to all the successful hunters.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

My father connected tonight out of the cabin blind , It has been the best season on the farm that can ever remember .


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> He shoot it with a cannon?


Hilarious!!! You beat me to it. Looks like a promo for the old Rage commercials, “ Hit’em with an axe”!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> 8 pt down. Poor guy had broken rear leg 710 this morning.
> View attachment 460465
> View attachment 460467
> View attachment 460469
> ...


Great job!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Wandering arrows said:


> My father connected tonight out of the cabin blind , It has been the best season on the farm that can ever remember .
> View attachment 460829
> View attachment 460831


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fishonjr said:


> He plays for Almont and they are headed to Ford Field next weekend!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Happy for your son you and he have a lifetime to hunt, football, you most likely get 4 years and rarely a chance play in big game at Ford Field
Good luck for them


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

I’ll be hunting Friday. Our team lost today.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Playin' Hooky said:


> I’ll be hunting Friday. Our team lost today.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I lost cell coverage as the day went on yesterday. Congrats to everyone who made a kill. Some beautiful bucks were taken.

I ended up with a little over 20 deer sighting with one yearling 3pt. Not bad for hunting zone 1.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

up520 said:


> View attachment 460767
> 
> 
> Got it done- first in the freezer since 2015
> ...


Congrats nice doe


----------



## Don’tgoenough (Aug 19, 2018)

fishonjr said:


> He plays for Almont and they are headed to Ford Field next weekend!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats. That is awesome! Made the trip down there last year to watch my old high school in there 1st ever final. Hopefully your sons team makes out better than ours did. They play Monroe catholic central?


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

fxtrppr said:


> Hunting a stand overlooking a field right behind my buddy, and ended up calling him to let him know one was headed his way. He nailed him and he didn't run more than 35 yards





fxtrppr said:


> Hunting a stand overlooking a field right behind my buddy, and ended up calling him to let him know one was headed his way. He nailed him and he didn't run more than 35 yards
> 
> Would you or your buddy share with us what caliber rifle or gauge shotgun he used to take this deer? Lots of curious minds wondering.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Would you or your buddy share with us what caliber rifle or gauge shotgun he used to take this deer? Lots of curious minds wondering.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Chappy410 said:


> Would you or your buddy share with us what caliber rifle or gauge shotgun he used to take this deer? Lots of curious minds wondering.


Looks like a 105mm howitzers


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Haven’t sat this property since Nov 5. Hopefully resting it produces some results. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charles Pennington (May 13, 2018)

Big CC said:


> View attachment 460481
> View attachment 460483
> 
> Biggest buck of my life. I count 14 points, but could “hang a ring” on the 15th. First deer I saw this weekend and never saw him during bow or had him on cam.


Wow ! What a buck! Congrats !


----------

